# Which fitting for a gas bbq point



## nigee (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi all i am trying to fit a gas bbq to my motorhome it has a box and a valve fitted which fitting do i need to conect to this point its a 2004 auto cruise Starblazer the box has no name on it so if anone knows cheers,


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

A picture would be more useful, it could be any make.
This is the common type
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CARAVAN-M...ervan_Caravan_Accessories&hash=item4d0e8e45af

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gas-BBQ-B...amping_CookingSupplies_ET&hash=item51aa2d7097

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TRUMA-WHI...ervan_Caravan_Accessories&hash=item1e7b72d163


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

There is the Bullfinch type as well:

http://www.bullfinch-gas.co.uk/inde...category_id=16&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1

That's the one we have.

Peter


----------



## nigee (Aug 23, 2012)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gas-BB Q-Barbeque-External-Point-Box-LPG-Caravan-Motorhome-Camper-Free-Delivery-/350747455639?pt=UK_SportingGoods_Camping_CookingSupplies_ET&hash=item51aa2d7097 Thanks this is the one i have fitted to my van so what fitting do i need to conect it to this one cheers


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I've already shown you it. The first link in my post. Read the description

"BRAND NEW CARAVAN MOTORHOME GAS OUTLET CONNECTOR THIS FITS 

LATER TYPE WITH LIFT UP LID COVER ON BBQ POINT AND HAS RED TYPE ON/OFF GAS TAP "


----------



## nigee (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

As the fitting is already controlled by the regulator and has a gas tap, all you need now is a gas hose with jubilee clip and a BBQ, plus a box of matches if no igniter. :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

As it is low pressure I secure my pipe with cable ties :wink:


----------

